#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-11
<damjan> баф баф баф
<damjan> баф баф баф
<damjan> тестирам, ионака нема никој
<damjan> тестирам, ионака нема никој
<damjan> баф баф баф
<damjan> баф баф баф
<damjan> баф баф баф
<damjan> баф баф баф
#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-12
<damjan> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/systemd-%C01,1337.tar.bz2
<damjan> adad
#ubuntu-mk 2011-10-16
<damjan> тестинг
